# My first century.



## fossala (26 Jul 2012)

Just finished my first 100 miler today (well 109). It was from St. Austell to Land's end and back. Was harder than I thought it was going to be.
Started to crash around the 70 mile mark even though I was eating cereal bars and drinking lots of water. Drank a large milkshake from a service station and that helped.

Happy I have done it!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Jul 2012)

Well done, great achievement!


----------



## fossala (26 Jul 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well done, great achievement!


Thanks, so happy I managed it. Would of been easier if I did it in a group, will do next time.


----------



## Standoff (26 Jul 2012)

How bad was the 'crash'? I'm hoping to have a crack at 100 soon.


----------



## fossala (26 Jul 2012)

Very bad, just had to push through it. I wanted to curl up by the side of the road and go to sleep.
I had only done 52miles before today though and have only been cycling 6/7 months, maybe too much too soon.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (26 Jul 2012)

Well done  T'is a good feeling getting your first century under your belt.


----------



## MattHB (26 Jul 2012)

Well done!


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2012)

First century being done on your own and in Cornwall?
That definitely deserves a


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Jul 2012)

Nice one. My first 100 miler I was in bits with leg cramps after 85 miles, finished it off but a lesson learned - hydrate hydrate hydrate....


----------



## Rob500 (17 Aug 2012)

Great achievement fossala. Well done


----------

